# Email from Reserves but joining Regular



## Alderson (30 Apr 2014)

I'll try to brief up my situation here..

I applied for a Reserve force (RHLI's) roughly 1.5years ago, didn't hear from them.

I called the Recruitment Center and switched my application from Reserves to Regular Force roughly 2 months ago

My file manager said that I need to do another interview but currently they're not open right now, only to Officers so I have to call him back next week

I got an email today from a RHLI BOR member and was asked if I was free later on this week to come in and get sworn in and finish some paperwork.


-----
So, what does this mean for me? I'm being sworn in for a reserve unit which I originally applied to, or is this for regular force?
Also, should I contact my file manager and a recruiter (Tomorrow when they're open) and ask them if I'm able to join in with the RHLI's and keep my Regular force application open until/if it's accepted?


----------



## DAA (30 Apr 2014)

Alderson said:
			
		

> I'll try to brief up my situation here..
> 
> I applied for a Reserve force (RHLI's) roughly 1.5years ago, didn't hear from them.
> 
> ...



If what you say is "true", then it could mean that someone somewhere "might" have dropped the ball and now RHLI is offering you a Reserve Force position.

If you accept the Res F posn, that's it.  You are now Res F, so you need to choose.  If you accept the offer with the intention of actually becoming Regular Force, you are going to be in for a very very long wait to become a member of the Regular Force.

Choose wisely.....


----------



## Alderson (30 Apr 2014)

DAA said:
			
		

> If what you say is "true", then it could mean that someone somewhere "might" have dropped the ball and now RHLI is offering you a Reserve Force position.
> 
> If you accept the Res F posn, that's it.  You are now Res F, so you need to choose.  If you accept the offer with the intention of actually becoming Regular Force, you are going to be in for a very very long wait to become a member of the Regular Force.
> 
> Choose wisely.....



Are you saying that going from Civilian to Regular Force will take less time than going from a Reserve Force member to Regular Force?


----------



## DAA (30 Apr 2014)

Alderson said:
			
		

> Are you saying that going from Civilian to Regular Force will take less time than going from a Reserve Force member to Regular Force?



I am pretty sure, that you will be hard pressed to find anyone here at Army.ca or anywhere else for that matter, that will disagree with the following statement.....

"If you want to join the Regular Force, join the Regular Force.  If you join the Reserve Force and are successfuly but you did so with the sole intention and or hope of using this as a means or way expedite/fast track your way into the Regular Force, you could be in for a very long wait."


----------



## Alderson (1 May 2014)

DAA said:
			
		

> I am pretty sure, that you will be hard pressed to find anyone here at Army.ca or anywhere else for that matter, that will disagree with the following statement.....
> 
> "If you want to join the Regular Force, join the Regular Force.  If you join the Reserve Force and are successfuly but you did so with the sole intention and or hope of using this as a means or way expedite/fast track your way into the Regular Force, you could be in for a very long wait."



And I'm assuming the reason for that is simply because there is more Reserve members trying to go regular force than there is Civilians, creating a longer list to pick through?


----------



## rinoakes (1 May 2014)

No the reason is because 2 units handling paperwork is just too much. They'll lose it and it takes forever. Also your reserve unit might not want to let you go and could stall you. Who knows, your situation sounds overly complicated and hard to understand anyway.


----------



## The_Falcon (1 May 2014)

rinoakes said:
			
		

> No the reason is because 2 units handling paperwork is just too much. They'll lose it and it takes forever. Also your reserve unit might not want to let you go and could stall you. Who knows, your situation sounds overly complicated and hard to understand anyway.



You need to stay in your lanes, this isn't one of them.  Futher drivel like this and you go up the warning system.


----------



## DAA (1 May 2014)

Alderson said:
			
		

> And I'm assuming the reason for that is simply because there is more Reserve members trying to go regular force than there is Civilians, creating a longer list to pick through?



No, it's because the CF hires "alot" more civilians, than we component transfer from the Reserves.  And I mean ALOT more.....probably in the area of 20 or 30-1.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (1 May 2014)

rinoakes said:
			
		

> No the reason is because 2 units handling paperwork is just too much. They'll lose it and it takes forever. Also your reserve unit might not want to let you go and could stall you. Who knows, your situation sounds overly complicated and hard to understand anyway.


----------



## Alderson (1 May 2014)

Little update on my situation -
I contacted the RC and told them my situation, they had to call me back after checking over my file and such.
Basically what happened is that my file has been transferred from Reserve to Regular but no one had got in contact with the RHLI (Resv unit I had originally applied for) to tell them that I basically didn't want to join them anymore.

So I contacted the RHLI and she just asked for a contact number/my name and said if the recruiters have any questions then they'll call me.

So I'm assuming that it's all cleared up now.


----------



## The_Falcon (1 May 2014)

Alderson said:
			
		

> So I'm assuming that it's all cleared up now.



Don't ever assume things will be taken care of, military or civilian world.  Put a reminder on your calendar to follow up, and if possible make sure you get actual names/ranks.  There are few things that irritate people working in recruiting, when someone calls/emails and was "told" incorrect information, but when asked for the offending party's name, they don't know.


----------



## Alderson (1 May 2014)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> Don't ever assume things will be taken care of, military or civilian world.  Put a reminder on your calendar to follow up, and if possible make sure you get actual names/ranks.  There are few things that irritate people working in recruiting, when someone calls/emails and was "told" incorrect information, but when asked for the offending party's name, they don't know.



That's the plan for tomorrow, I contacted the RHLI's today but it wasn't the same person who sent the email about being sworn in. So I'm going to send an e-mail to the person that originally emailed me just to confirm that he had heard the news.


----------



## rinoakes (2 May 2014)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> You need to stay in your lanes, this isn't one of them.  Futher drivel like this and you go up the warning system.


Stay in my lanes? Warning system? What are you talking about. I was giving serious advice, as someone who has both attempted to put in a CT and joined reg force from scratch. I've seen CTs that have taken years and paperwork being lost multiple times on both sides. 
So, hatchet man, chillax. I'm just trying to help.


----------



## The_Falcon (3 May 2014)

rinoakes said:
			
		

> Stay in my lanes? Warning system? What are you talking about. I was giving serious advice, as someone who has both attempted to put in a CT and joined reg force from scratch. I've seen CTs that have taken years and paperwork being lost multiple times on both sides.
> So, hatchet man, chillax. I'm just trying to help.



Your ''advice" was specious at best (and was actually your skewed opinion and not advice), and demonstrated you aren't actually aware of what is going on behind the scenes, or how it all works.  Re-read the site guidelines.


----------



## rinoakes (3 May 2014)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> Your ''advice" was specious at best (and was actually your skewed opinion and not advice), and demonstrated you aren't actually aware of what is going on behind the scenes, or how it all works.  Re-read the site guidelines.



I won't be re-reading site guidelines. Anyways, shouldn't you be preparing for the super serious battle of the atlantic parade tomorrow instead of complaining about my opinions?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 May 2014)

rinoakes said:
			
		

> I won't be re-reading site guidelines. Anyways, shouldn't you be preparing for the super serious battle of the atlantic parade tomorrow instead of complaining about my opinions?








Reel your neck in there junior.... if you don't wan't to play by the rules here then there is the door...


----------



## The_Falcon (3 May 2014)

rinoakes said:
			
		

> I won't be re-reading site guidelines. Anyways, shouldn't you be preparing for the super serious battle of the atlantic parade tomorrow instead of complaining about my opinions?



And onto the warning system you go.  Your opinions are my business as moderator, and considering I work in the sandbox, attending a parade in Canada, might be little difficult.  Keep up the attitude and you will find yourself gone.


----------

